# Laptop Gamerz - Help?



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi my friends - Any tech laptop people dwelling here? Geek Sqwuad is pretty lame. I figured it's worth a shot asking for help here before I start taking things apart today; stoner is synonymous with genius in many instance. I have a backup laptop but u must understand this is my main source here - 

A week or so ago my laptop went black on me? I use it for illustration and design. Lenovo X1 Extreme Gen 1 ; i9 processor. Completely black no power to fans or lights nada my friend. If someone can help it won't go unappreciated! If this thread is breaking any rules apologies in advance .. Peace


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Hi my friends - Any tech laptop people dwelling here? Geek Sqwuad is pretty lame. I figured it's worth a shot asking for help here before I start taking things apart today; stoner is synonymous with genius in many instance. I have a backup laptop but u must understand this is my main source here -
> 
> A week or so ago my laptop went black on me? I use it for illustration and design. Lenovo X1 Extreme Gen 1 ; i9 processor. Completely black no power to fans or lights nada my friend. If someone can help it won't go unappreciated! If this thread is breaking any rules apologies in advance .. Peace


Have you tested the PS?


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Feb 4, 2021)

Did you try a power cycle on it?
Disconnect all power and cables...remove battery...hold power for 5 seconds...reassemble just battery and power adapter and try to turn on.
This used to happen with a lot of OEM systems...they'd get stuck in some power issue.
Also try different plug in another room to be sure its not the outlet.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Feb 4, 2021)

Did a quick look at the specs and this unit may not have an external PS/adapter...says AC in in docs...so it may have blown out the internal power supply.


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Have you tested the PS?


How do I do this? I am unfamiliar really



Mak'er Grow said:


> Did you try a power cycle on it?
> Disconnect all power and cables...remove battery...hold power for 5 seconds...reassemble just battery and power adapter and try to turn on.
> This used to happen with a lot of OEM systems...they'd get stuck in some power issue.
> Also try different plug in another room to be sure its not the outlet.


I had tried this yes - there are two batteries actually it is confusing. I held the power for 5 seconds, did it all again and held it for 30 seconds, did it again and held it for 1 minute, did it again and threw it against the wall. All attempts proved same resultings


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

Mak'er Grow said:


> Did a quick look at the specs and this unit may not have an external PS/adapter...says AC in in docs...so it may have blown out the internal power supply.


So it was weird - I leave this unit plugged in over night ; on the coldest morning this winter (one of them) is when I found it completely dead


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

U see here another battery


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Feb 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> U see here another battery
> 
> View attachment 4815934


thats CMOS/BIOS battery...holds time and date in a chip


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

Also - to the right of my finger there is a “reset button ; near the main battery connection and copper outlay. I tried this button also 

* the wall throwing was a joke btw lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> U see here another battery
> 
> View attachment 4815934


That's the cmos battery bud, it's for keeping your date and settings when off. Do you have a multi meter?


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

Are u familiar with file transferring? This laptop was expensive I am not sure what 2 do but I haven’t been able to work


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> That's the most battery bud, it's for keeping your date and settings when off. Do you have a multi meter?


I don’t have a multi meter no - I do have a cheapo pen for fuses is this same?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Are u familiar with file transferring? This laptop was expensive I am not sure what 2 do but I haven’t been able to work View attachment 4815935


I do this for a living bud, I am very familiar. No the pen one is not the same. I am going between calls, let me park and I will be right back to you. On the bright side if its dead there is likely no issue with your data so dont panic


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Feb 4, 2021)

You should be able to buy an external USB to (drive connection) and at least get your files off the drive...think specs said it was a 1TB PCIe SSD.
I was using this link.


----------



## dbz (Feb 4, 2021)

As said above that was a CMOS/BIOS battery and has nothing to do with your issue.
The reset button also won't help.

Your problem is either power is not being distributed in the laptop due to a broken solder or fried internal board or your power supply is bad. Laptops power supplies are external. That is what should be tested any decent battery store or electronics store may be able to test it for you.
All you may need is a new power supply.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Feb 4, 2021)

dbz said:


> As said above that was a CMOS/BIOS battery and has nothing to do with your issue.
> The reset button also won't help.
> 
> Your problem is either power is not being distributed in the laptop due to a broken solder or fried internal board or your power supply is bad. Laptops power supplies are external. That is what should be tested any decent battery store or electronics store may be able to test it for you.
> All you may need is a new power supply.


Look at the link I posted...PS says "AC in" in the document specs...so guessing it has internal one.
Mind you it also says "135 watt" adapter...so hard to say...lol
OP does it have an external power adapter?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

Mak'er Grow said:


> Look at the link I posted...PS says "AC in" in the document specs...so guessing it has internal one.


They are all ac in, it's external like the rest. This is the ps.


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

dbz said:


> As said above that was a CMOS/BIOS battery and has nothing to do with your issue.
> The reset button also won't help.
> 
> Your problem is either power is not being distributed in the laptop due to a broken solder or fried internal board or your power supply is bad. Laptops power supplies are external. That is what should be tested any decent battery store or electronics store may be able to test it for you.
> All you may need is a new power supply.


I had bought a new charger last night to attempt this ; also tried my old one and nothing had changed. The secondary charger when plugged in was flashing blue


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I had bought a new charger last night to attempt this ; also tried my old one and nothing had changed. The secondary charger when plugged in was flashing blue


What is flashing blue, the adapter itself? Can you remove the big battery and try to power on with adapter plugged in?


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> They are all ac in, it's external like the rest. This is the ps.
> View attachment 4815950


Damn look at that wattage


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

This is the battery, you can unplug it from the board.


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> What is flashing blue, the adapter itself? Can you remove the big battery and try to power on with adapter plugged in?


The charger indicater on the AC was flashing blue. I took battery out and tried turning on without it connected and this also didn’t work. It’s the first time I’ve ever had any laptop or computer go completely dead like this


----------



## dbz (Feb 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I had bought a new charger last night to attempt this ; also tried my old one and nothing had changed. The secondary charger when plugged in was flashing blue


I missed that sorry. In that case you could have your battery tested, or you may be looking at issues with the board (sometimes where it plugs in causes stress on the board and can break a solder or loosen a screw terminal).


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

dbz said:


> I missed that sorry. In that case you could have your battery tested, or you may be looking at issues with the board (sometimes where it plugs in causes stress on the board and can break a solder or loosen a screw terminal).


No problem thank u for ur assistance I appreciate it. The board is the most expensive thing to fix no? The board as in MB?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

So it's not great news bud. With the battery unplugged it should fire up. Ypu have a new adapter so it's likely to be the motherboard. Let me pull up the specs on that thi g, be right back


----------



## dbz (Feb 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> No problem thank u for ur assistance I appreciate it. The board is the most expensive thing to fix no? The board as in MB?


Well it depends. If it is a broken solder or screw terminal a decent tech would fix it in minutes for probably an hour charge.
If it was a surge or something of the like it could be more extensive.

I will say it is relatively common for the issue to be in the female plug on the laptop. A lot of people keep their laptop plugged in and twirl away on the bed, or pull it too far all the time. Much like phone charging ports this can break it away from the board.

EDIT: I forgot to mention you should at least give the charging port a cursory examination to make sure your cat didn't stick something in it that is preventing adequate contact. Cats can be evil and devious.


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

Here is internal where it plugs into the charger. I don’t know what anything is suppose to look like lol. I am going to remove big battery again now

Thank u guys really -


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Feb 4, 2021)

I have to agree...might be worth a trip into the shop for them to do a few tests...if rates are reasonable in your area.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

So the motherboard is really expensive for that laptop bud. Let me do a bit more digging. Here is a link with step by step replacement, it's not difficult. I will get back to you in a few minutes so take a look, it will at least get you familiar with what's in there.









Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Extreme Motherboard Replacement


With so many components playing a role to make...




www.ifixit.com


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> So the motherboard is really expensive for that laptop bud. Let me do a bit more digging. Here is a link with step by step replacement, it's not difficult. I will get back to you in a few minutes so take a look, it will at least get you familiar with what's in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I figure this part was expensive ; rather I take the files from it and move them to a slower unit until I can salvage this? It was suppose to be top of the line it’s not even 2 years old yet and I wake up to it dead as a door nail. 

Maybe I give it some Cal+Mag direct to the power supply? 

I have an old Mac but the system is too old for a few programs ; of course the programs I am using often.

thank u Doug I appreciate the help!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Ok I figure this part was expensive ; rather I take the files from it and move them to a slower unit until I can salvage this? It was suppose to be top of the line it’s not even 2 years old yet and I wake up to it dead as a door nail.
> 
> Maybe I give it some Cal+Mag direct to the power supply?
> 
> ...


No problem bud. I have a stack of Toshiba laptops I repaired sitting in my basement. You are welcome to one, they are all loaded with Windows 10. Can also load Sony Vegas on it if you like, my buddy does allot of editing so I scored version 14 for him. I will get back to you shortly, just have to drive to next hospital


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Ok I figure this part was expensive ; rather I take the files from it and move them to a slower unit until I can salvage this? It was suppose to be top of the line it’s not even 2 years old yet and I wake up to it dead as a door nail.
> 
> Maybe I give it some Cal+Mag direct to the power supply?
> 
> ...


Hey bud, just going through the manual. What is the sn of your laptop so I can check some part numbers?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

Hey @mistergrafik , I seem to have lost you bud.


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Hey @mistergrafik , I seem to have lost you bud.


My apologies I am back now


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> My apologies I am back now
> 
> View attachment 4816156


No worries bud. So it looks like that is actually a Gen 2. From what I can tell the power connector is soldered to the main board. It can be replaced but I doubt you will find many shops that will do that work. There are still folks like me who have no issue doing it though. So I guess here are your options.

Find a place to diagnose it cheap. I am pretty confident you have a motherboard issue. You could always call around to see if any of them do board level repair. It is possible it is just the connector that the plug goes into which get damaged all the time. This is the part.

If that is the issues they would have to desolder it, get a new one and solder it in place. Since I doubt you will find many willing to do that kind of work at least they can diagnose and prove the motherboard is the issue.


If the motherboard turns out to be the issue just order one. This is the part number for the board and an alternative board that will work in that unit.



Now in the mean time it looks like that unit has an M.2 1TB hard drive. You can buy an enclosure for under $20. There is one on this page for around $10 and USB 3 option for $16. Get the USB 3 if you are going to buy one as it will allow much faster transfer speeds. I have a few of these specific enclosures and they work great.



https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-2-5-Inch-Aluminum-Enclosure-EC-M2SA/dp/B01N6PMZLW/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=Sabrent+M.2+SSD+to+2.5-Inch+SATA+III&qid=1612468823&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUE0Nk4zMlpZWEw3REQmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA0MTM1MDQ0MkVSVVFVQVRHMUwmZW5jcnlwdGVkQWRJZD1BMDEzNzU5OTJaRzlIN01FWExUV1Mmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl



All you do is remove the retaining screw in your drive, pull it out and install it in the enclosure. Than plug it into your other laptop via USB cable. You may already know this but I like to be thorough so this is your hard drive.



On the bright side the enclosure will get you access to your data asap while you sort out the repair.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

I also was not kidding when I said I had a pile of extras and was willing to give you one.


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 4, 2021)

That is in-depth. Thank u very much for this my friend ; I have 2 leave for abit but I will be back shortly.

will be sending u a PM for some more help later today hopefully I don't break anything!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> That is in-depth. Thank u very much for this my friend ; I have 2 leave for abit but I will be back shortly.
> 
> will be sending u a PM for some more help later today hopefully I don't break anything!


No worries brother, I will be here for you


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

This is my extra pile bud  I repair them and give them to needy folk. Especailly helpful wiht o


----------



## solakani (Feb 4, 2021)

Similar situation with my Lenovo Thinkpad t420. Charger died and now green led battery charge indicator on T420 is off. Replaced with tested charger but still no power. Suspect it is the power jack module.


----------



## athlete (Feb 4, 2021)

I few simple things to try: (I didn't read any other post so forgive me for not being thorough)

Hold the power button down for ~60 seconds. Also try that while unplugged and without battery, if you want to remove it.

Some Lenovos have a pinhole reset button. Should just be a tap, not a long hold.

Would be nice if you could determine if there is power output on the power adapter using a multimeter.


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2021)

Multimeter test


----------



## athlete (Feb 5, 2021)

That's what I get for not reading.. .I was replying to Mistergrafix.

Solakani, very common for the jack to malfunction. Especially on an older model like that. If you want to pop open the laptop, use that multimeter on the solder points of the power jack.

I really hate troubleshooting on a forum, so I will only offer simple things that come to mind.


----------



## getogrow (Feb 5, 2021)

Doug , you are the man! im also a computer repair tech. Windows mainly. 
Im the cheapest person on the planet and i ran a P3 until 2008 ish. 
I was gonna offer to fix it free but doug has your back! thats why i love these forums!
2 years is a bit stupid. Ive never really seen one go dead in a couple years ....that usually happens very fast or hardly ever. 2 years is not good at all. i9!? yea fuck that . it should be covered but if its not and you really want it then i'll slap a motherboard in there for ya ?

ok, it dont seem like anyone mentioned the RAM. take out one stick at a time and try to power her on. It should not work but its part of the diagnosis. It is a VERY common problem with all computers.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 5, 2021)

I would also contact Lenovo, this machine is stupid expensive and your warranty only ran out Dec 23. I would contact them and make a big stink about this thing dying a month after the warranty ran out. Here is the warranty page.





__





laptops and netbooks :: thinkpad x series laptops :: thinkpad x1 extreme gen 2 :: 20qv :: 20qvs0fp00 :: r90wx6fr Lenovo PC Support - Lenovo Support CA







pcsupport.lenovo.com








getogrow said:


> Doug , you are the man! im also a computer repair tech. Windows mainly.
> Im the cheapest person on the planet and i ran a P3 until 2008 ish.
> I was gonna offer to fix it free but doug has your back! thats why i love these forums!
> 2 years is a bit stupid. Ive never really seen one go dead in a couple years ....that usually happens very fast or hardly ever. 2 years is not good at all. i9!? yea fuck that . it should be covered but if its not and you really want it then i'll slap a motherboard in there for ya ?
> ...


Thanks bud, I try to help where I can. Can't all be about weed


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 5, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Doug , you are the man! im also a computer repair tech. Windows mainly.
> Im the cheapest person on the planet and i ran a P3 until 2008 ish.
> I was gonna offer to fix it free but doug has your back! thats why i love these forums!
> 2 years is a bit stupid. Ive never really seen one go dead in a couple years ....that usually happens very fast or hardly ever. 2 years is not good at all. i9!? yea fuck that . it should be covered but if its not and you really want it then i'll slap a motherboard in there for ya ?
> ...


The Dark Lord has arrived! & is a computer tech?! No way! 

Yes I run pretty heavy programs but I was shocked also. i9 correct - It was a beast !! When it was running...
I'll send u a quick PM also my friend - Hope ur plants are growing viciously !



athlete said:


> That's what I get for not reading.. .I was replying to Mistergrafix.
> 
> Solakani, very common for the jack to malfunction. Especially on an older model like that. If you want to pop open the laptop, use that multimeter on the solder points of the power jack.
> 
> I really hate troubleshooting on a forum, so I will only offer simple things that come to mind.


I tried the things u had suggested to no avail... Thank u though! I am stumped



Doug Dawson said:


> I would also contact Lenovo, this machine is stupid expensive and your warranty only ran out Dec 23. I would contact them and make a big stink about this thing dying a month after the warranty ran out. Here is the warranty page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may try to call them but I figure they will ban me by the time that conversation ends 

Grabbing coffee while I have the chance- Thank u everyone!



Doug Dawson said:


> Thanks bud, I try to help where I can. Can't all be about weed


99% weed


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 5, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Doug , you are the man! im also a computer repair tech. Windows mainly.
> Im the cheapest person on the planet and i ran a P3 until 2008 ish.
> I was gonna offer to fix it free but doug has your back! thats why i love these forums!
> 2 years is a bit stupid. Ive never really seen one go dead in a couple years ....that usually happens very fast or hardly ever. 2 years is not good at all. i9!? yea fuck that . it should be covered but if its not and you really want it then i'll slap a motherboard in there for ya ?
> ...


is this the rams?


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 5, 2021)

getogrow said:


> im also a computer repair tech. Windows mainly.


All I use is Windows I am a PC guy

I tried the RAM nothing


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> is this the rams?
> 
> View attachment 4817040


Yes, just open the little silver tab on either side of the chip and the ram will pop upwards towards you.


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 5, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yes, just open the little silver tab on either side of the chip and the ram will pop upwards towards you.


Hahaha! you should have just seen me I was struggling for a few minutes with that one


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 5, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yes, just open the little silver tab on either side of the chip and the ram will pop upwards towards you.


Nothin' changed


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 5, 2021)

Ok well how do I get them back in now HAHA


----------



## getogrow (Feb 5, 2021)

That RAM says NOV 22 2019. 
You sure the warranty is up ?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> All I use is Windows I am a PC guy
> 
> I tried the RAM nothing


Yeah, I didn't figure. Getogrow is right about ram stopping it from loading but you have no light on the laptop when plugged in so I didn't bother asking you to remove it. The charge light should be on even if the ram is bad but it's a simple thing to try so good advice. I would call Lenovo bud, seriously. That is one of their top of the line machines so dying completely one month after warranty is something they may make an exception for. Be firm with them but be nice, go over the first level as high as you can if they don't give in. May work, may not but it's worth a shot.


----------



## getogrow (Feb 5, 2021)

They just slide back in then push down and they will lock under the silver tabs doug mentioned. (slide the connections into the slot , then bend the ram downward)


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 5, 2021)

I feel like I hit the jackpot at the casino !!!

I got chips !



yes the warranty ended in December unfortunately -


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 5, 2021)

getogrow said:


> That RAM says NOV 22 2019.
> You sure the warranty is up ?


Yes, that's the link I gave him. Literally ended the end of Dec. End Date: 2020-12-23 





__





laptops and netbooks :: thinkpad x series laptops :: thinkpad x1 extreme gen 2 :: 20qv :: 20qvs0fp00 :: r90wx6fr Lenovo PC Support - Lenovo Support CA







pcsupport.lenovo.com


----------



## getogrow (Feb 5, 2021)

Yea the lights should be on no matter what. I pretty much knew it wasnt going to work but hell it was worth a shot. RAM is a crazy acting piece of hardware.


----------



## athlete (Feb 5, 2021)

Please don't waste your life calling Lenovo to complain about it dying after the warranty expired. There is 0% chance of you getting anywhere.


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 5, 2021)

athlete said:


> Please don't waste your life calling Lenovo to complain about it dying after the warranty expired. There is 0% chance of you getting anywhere.


that’s where I’m at with it honestly


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Ok well how do I get them back in now HAHA


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 5, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


>


Should I add Mykos?


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> is this the rams?
> 
> View attachment 4817040


Part Number 01AG856
Description Sodimm,16gb, Ddr4, 2666,Samsung


----------



## getogrow (Feb 5, 2021)

i would do exactly as doug said and go crazy while being nice to them....if that dont work , find me a good board and ill slap it in. gonna cost you about 2 -3 weeks downtime though. 
Be careful about who you send it to, that hard drive is your lifeline. you dont want nobody jacking your info up _thinking _it will fix things. Geek squad are terrible. 
If you follow dougs advice , its really easy to get your info off there , may take you some time buts its worth it.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 5, 2021)

athlete said:


> Please don't waste your life calling Lenovo to complain about it dying after the warranty expired. There is 0% chance of you getting anywhere.


Well clearly you don't speak from experience as I have done this a number of times with different manufacturers. Sometimes they are good to you, sometimes not. Suggesting he waste many hundreds of dollars before making a simple phone call is just bad advice.


----------



## getogrow (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes , myco and calmag


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 5, 2021)

getogrow said:


> i would do exactly as doug said and go crazy while being nice to them....if that dont work , find me a good board and ill slap it in. gonna cost you about 2 -3 weeks downtime though.
> Be careful about who you send it to, that hard drive is your lifeline. you dont want nobody jacking your info up _thinking _it will fix things. Geek squad are terrible.
> If you follow dougs advice , its really easy to get your info off there , may take you some time buts its worth it.


This is true - I ordered the aluminum case already so it will probably be the best thing to do it this way first 

I will call the dreaded Lenovo



Doug Dawson said:


> Well clearly you don't speak from experience as I have done this a number of times with different manufacturers. Sometimes they are good to you, sometimes not. Suggesting he waste many hundreds of dollars before making a simple phone call is just bad advice.


Ok good save - I will try


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> This is true - I ordered the aluminum case already so it will probably be the best thing to do it this way first
> 
> I will call the dreaded Lenovo
> 
> ...


You got nothing to lose bud, it's just a phone call. They will likely not help you but I have had Lenovo, HP, Dell and others go out of their way for me before. Just depends who you got and how big on customer service they are. You have a better chance being as how you got the high end model. I agree with Getogrow about your data as well. When you get your case put your drive in it and get your data. Than if you drop the laptop off for repair somewhere just don't put the drive back. Wait until they replace the board and bring it when you pick up the repaired unit. Pop it in and make sure it boots while still there.


----------



## athlete (Feb 5, 2021)

You're right, I was being inconsiderate of the situation. Good luck with the call. Maybe they'll offer an extended warranty.

I just don't want anyone thinking that they can call and sweet talk someone into replacing a device with an expired warranty. You'll be lucky to get any type of tech support. But hey, maybe they're more lenient with consumer grade devices (as opposed to business).


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 5, 2021)

athlete said:


> You're right, I was being inconsiderate of the situation. Good luck with the call. Maybe they'll offer an extended warranty.
> 
> I just don't want anyone thinking that they can call and sweet talk someone into replacing a device with an expired warranty. You'll be lucky to get any type of tech support. But hey, maybe they're more lenient with consumer grade devices (as opposed to business).


All good man. I think the biggest plus on his side is the fact that this is their top tier super expensive machine. From a business perspective do they want a guy who spent many thousands on their product to be happy or not. This is a guy you want to keep buying your top tier gear and not piss off so he spends his money elsewhere. After this he will spread the word of either being impressed by how they took care of him or out there saying their really expensive laptop ended up a turd and they refused to help. Its worth the call anyway if for no other reason but to express to their management that their decision not to help will have you buying an HP to replace their brick.


----------

